# Salzheringe---wie ist&acute;s richtig



## Brady (27. Januar 2003)

An alle Hobby- oder Berufsköche

Hab mal über die Suchfunktion nach Salzhering gesucht, aber leider keine exakten Angaben gefunden. Es steht zwar da pökeln von 3h bis 4Wochen. Was ist nun die beste Zeit. Ich wollte sie hinterher mal sauer einlegen. Auch dafür bräuchte ich ein geeignetes Rezept. Wie ist das mit den Gräten, werd ich die beim sauer einlegen los?

Danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2003)

Salzhering würde ich von abraten!!
Das ist ne Konservierungsart, die deutlich dem Geschmack schadet. Zuerst einsalzen (über Tage/Wochen) und dann wässerm, daß sie überhaupt verwendet werden können. Wo soll da &quot;Heringsgeschmack&quot; überbleiben?
Gräten werden grundsätzlich beim Hering durch säuern so weich, daß sie nicht merh stören.
Empfehlenswert wäre die Zubereitung als &quot;Brathering&quot; oder indem man die Filets im Sud aufkocht und dünstet.


----------



## chippog (30. Januar 2003)

wo du recht hast, hast du recht, thomas! ich machs aber trotzdem, wenn ich einige richtig grosse heringe ab zweihundertfünfzig gramm über habe. ich schneide den kopf ab und ziehe gleichzeitig mit demselben auch die eingeweide heraus, spüle die fische in kaltem wasser, tupfe sie trocken und gebe sie mit grobem(!) kochsalz, absolut nicht meeressalz, da nicht konservierend, folgendermassen in ein ausreichend grosses gefäss: salz, heringe, salz, heringe, und so weiter und obendrauf noch mal salz, bis die heringe ganz bedeckt sind. das gefäss stelle ich in einen kühlen raum und lasse es vier wochen lang stehen. dann nehme ich ausreichend heringe und wässere sie je nach salzwunsch zwölf bis vierundzwanzig stunden, am anfang mehrfach wasser wechseln. nun filetiere ich die heringe und lege sie ein. eigentlich wird es trotz des alters der heringe und trotzdem ich an sonsten keinen hering esse, den ich nicht sterben gesehen habe und der nicht mehr als zwölf stunden alt ist, immer recht lecker. rezepte zum einlegen müssen doch zu finden sein. an sonsten muss ich noch mal ein paar schwedische rezepte übersetzen, wenn, ja wenn ich zeit dazu habe. im salz können die heringe übrigens mehrere monate stehen. wer es nicht glaubt, dem schicke ich ne dose surströmming (vergohrener ostseehering), die, wenn sie ein jahr alt ist, ehr einem fussball als einer konservendose gleicht....... dass ganze nennt sich schweische spezialität. ich habe diesen fisch auch schon drei mal überlebt! dann lieber doch eingelegten salzhering. chippog


----------



## Brady (30. Januar 2003)

Genauso hab ich es gemacht. Reichen auch 3Wochen Einlegezeit? Dann könnte ich sie nämlich zu meinem Geb. anbieten?


----------



## chippog (30. Januar 2003)

müsste eigentlich schon möglich sein. hängt wohl auch von der grösse ab. ich würde es versuchen. chippog


----------

